# Conectar Guitarra Electro acustica a un amplificador



## ajfda (Jun 3, 2007)

hola que tal, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, pero quiero aprender ya que me llama mucho la atensión, he estado leyendo en el foro buscando una respuesta a la pregunta que tengo pero no encontre algo que me sirva, es lo siguiente.ç

Tengo un aplificador Sony, de los de teatro en casa, lo tengo conectado a un dvd y me manda muy buen sonido, lo que quiero ahora es conectarle una guitarra electroacustica que tengo, pero el amplificador no tine entrada para microfono, compre unos cables para conectarlos a los auxiliares que trae pero no me se escucha nada, ya lei del tema y la cosa va por la impedancia, que es muy alta y los altavoces no la reproducen, lo que me gustaria saber es si hay algun circuito sencillo que pueda fabricar para poder conectar la guitarra al amplificador.

Espero y puedan ayudarme, gracias de antemano.

AJFDA.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2007)

hola primero tienes que especificar si tu guitarra tiene preamplificador (ya que yo no se nada de guitarras) pues el home teather tiene uentradas rca que son las que ban conectadas al DVD pues ellas tienes que sacarlas del DVD y conectarlas ala guitarra creo que las guitarras traen plug y no rca pues deves comprar un cable que transformadorrme un PLUG en 2 RCA es muy simple aa y te aclaro que el parlante no se escucha por que es muy devil la señal que entrega la guitarra y no por que es de alta impedancia saludos


----------



## ajfda (Jun 3, 2007)

Pues egun entendi lo que lei es que la impedancia de los microfonos es muy alta, y la guitarra lo que trae es un microfono conectado a la barra de las cuerdas, y como mi aplificador no tiene entrada para microfono intente conectarla a el auxiliar por medio de canles RCA, ya tengo los cables para conectar del plug de la guitarra unos RCA para conectarlos en el amplificador, pero no me da sonido, para que me de sonido necesito una mezcladora, ya que la mezcladora la puedo conectar al aplificador, lo que quiero saber es si se puede fabricar un circuito sencillo que haga la funcion de la mezcladora. La guitarra trae control de volumen, de bajos y agudos, no se si traiga un preamplificador, pero imagino que no ya que no me avienta sonido directa al amplificador.


----------



## samtel (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola, yo no se ni mucho de electronica noi mucho de guitarras, pero alguna chapuza he echo.

Lo unico que no entiendo, es que al conectar la guitarra al amplificador (con los cables que dices) no suene nada. Normalmente suena muy vagito, pero si suves mucho el volumen se tendria que oir algo. Esta no es la solucion.

La solucion es armarte un preamplificador que pase de los 20 mV que da una guitarra a 1 V mas o menso (creo que era 1), pero no te preocupes, aqui te dejo alguna direccion, i si no busca esquemas de preamplificador, que seguro que encuentrar el que te guste.

http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/preuniversal.htm (hay de mucho mas faciles, puedes buscarlos)

Tambien podrias hacer una mezcladora, te funcionara, pero no estan pensadas para esto. Yo arme esta i funciona muy bien, la podrias hacer mono (solo del medio hacia arriva) i te seria mas facil i varata (potenciometros simples), i podrias decidir el numero de entradas que quieres. En el caso de que se escuchase flojo, podrias dar mas ganacia canviando el potenciometro de 1M por uno mas grande.

http://www.electronica2000.com/mezcladores/mezclador4.htm


----------

